# 7mm .08,,,How many users / reloaders



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

Over the years age and weather has taken its toll on this here old body and I had to give up hunting.
Not being able to resist the long range shooting bug I downsized my rifle and caliber to Remington 700 BDL with the heavy barrel and caliber 7mmx.08
Bench rest at 100 yds 1/2'' groups , 180 boat tail speers, 3/4 " groups at 200 yds on a perfectly flat no wind day.
Any other 7mm x.08 reloaders out here ?
Who's got some perfect 30-06 loads for a Remington BDL hunting barrel ?


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I use H-4350 with 165gr Partitions and get one side or the other of 3000fps, depending on the ambient temp, in my 22" BDL, and 5-shot groups are almost always under an inch. Hodgdon's 4350 is the ONLY powder I have found that will reach 3000fps with no pressure signs with that bullet in that rifle.....nothing else was even close.

Hope that helps!


----------



## 10 gauge (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a S/S Rem model Seven in 7mm-08 my load is a Rem 140 gr bulk bullet and 42.0 grs of win748. Just a good inexpensive deer load. I loaned it out last Nov and the guy took a nice 3x3 muley with it, one shot at around 100yds. That was the guns first hunt, what a way to break in a new rifle.


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

My old Texas White tail deer loads in 7mm -08...Remington Brass , Sierra Bullets Soft Point Boat Tail and Flat Base Ballistic Tip Nosler

Target : Old typing paper with a 3" circle in the center ( orange dots )

Accurate Arms AA2520 - 40 grains powder , 138 SPBT bullet, WLR Pimer
1/4 " 3 shot group at 100 yds

AA2520 - 41.5 grains powder , 140 grain SPBT , WLR Primer
3/4 " 3 shot group at 100 yds

Hogdon H-380 - 44.7 grains powder , 139 grain SPBT , WLR Primer
1/2 " 3 shot groups at 100 yds

IMR 4895 - 37 grains powder , 160 grain Ballistic tip flat base , WLR Primer
1" 3 shot groups at 6 O'clock position on bullseye 100 yds

Just ordered a RCBS mic kit for 7mm-08 and see about finding the perfect bullet and brass combination


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

For hunting I have used 139gr SST's from Hornady and some H414 with great results. Killed it's share of whitetail and antelope.


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

These are supposed to be the uploaded shots with the 7mm-08

What did I do wrong that the pics do not display ?









Before loading the 7mm with RCBS Precision Mic







After loading the 7mm with the RCBS Precision Mic


----------



## jchedj (Jan 6, 2008)

April 2009
7mm-08 loads info Remington Varminter 24" barrel
Vortex 3 ~9x40mm scope
( each load killed Texas white tail deer between 100 and 200 yds )

100 yd less than 1/2 " groups center to center on bench rest

AA 2520 ( 40 gr ) 140 grain Soft Point Boat tail bullet
AA2520 ( 37.9 gr ) 150 grain Comb Tech Silver Tip and Red Poly Tip Boat Tail
AA 2520 ( 38.5 gr ) 165 Nosler Ballistic Tip Boat Tail
IMR 4895 (37 gr ) 165 grain Nosler ballistic Tip Boat Tail
AA 2520 ( 36.4 gr ) 162 grain Hornady A-Max
AA 2520 ( 35 gr ) 168 grain Berger Match

Best Overall Shot...100yds...AA 2520 ( 37.9 gr ) 150 grain Combined Technolgy Silver Tip Boat Tail .253" 3 shot group center to center

Best 200 yd shot AA 2520 ( 35 gr ) 168 Berger Match Boat Tail .7568 " 3 shot group center to center

March 2009 = Playing with new Hodgdons H 414 powder loads with 162 grain A Max bullets.
So far best 5 shot group linear end to end .786 " best 3 shot center to center .516"
Best 200 yd group 162 grain A-Max and H 414 ( 43.5 ) .725 " 3 shot group

Primers CCI Large Rifle # 200

Hodgdons H414 loaded with Winchester Magnum Rifle Primers

Hope this helps those who prefer to hand load their own accurate bullets

" Remember we are all in the same boat and its up to us to keep this country afloat...Vote Independent and not for any incumbent political party or representative " :sniper:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I have two rifles in 7MM08. One is a Remington model 7, the other is a Remington 700 mountian rifle. I perfur 120 gr. bullets hand loaded. I have shot some hand loaded with 140 gr. bullets with good luck.

 Al


----------



## quickdeath (Dec 7, 2008)

hi jchedj,,,my rifle is the same as yours,,,remington 700 bdl,7mm-08vt and it shoots 140 grain accubonds ,38.5 grains of rl-15,federal cases,cci large rifle primers,coal set at 2.810" pretty damn close to hole in hole at 2" high at 100 yards,,,a little bit of a heavy rifle for my stature,but wouldn't sell it for $1000 ,,,joe


----------



## dsm16428 (Feb 19, 2009)

139 grain bot tail balistic silver tip hand loads. use them in both my model 7, my t/c pro hunter, and my 15" encore pistol. i have taken deer with my pistola at a shade under 200 yards on the range finder. as close to the perfect round made for deer-sized game imoa. and for elk and other larger furries i shoot 175 grain hornady interlocks...bad medicine for anything on this continent save for grizzly!! :sniper:


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

i got the howa 1500 it has a short barrel on it. i think 20 inches.

i shoot the 130gr speer hotcore it shoots awsome out of my gun my old rifle i shot 120gr ballistic tips and 140 gr bullets (gamekings, ballistic tips, corelokts)

hope to kill my deer this year with the howa. :sniper:


----------

